# Dumb Oven Question



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a new gas stove......it has the electronic ignitor on the oven unlike my old one which would really help heat the house if the power was out. I know the oven won't work if the power is out ...BUT...if the oven is already on when the power goes out will it continue to work????


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

No. As soon as the temp in the oven drops below what ever temp you set it for, the burners will not come on to bring it back up to temp.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a gas stove and range with the electronic ignition. the electronic ignition wont work with out power but you can turn the knobs on and light with a lighter or match.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

If it has a glowbar it will cut off as CF says, but if it is just an electronic ignition it will stay lit or can be lit with a match.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

what is a glowbar? i am assuming its just in the oven not the burners?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Think most modern stoves have the electric glowbar on all the time oven is on and once its off, the gas is cut off to the oven. Think of the glowbar as an electric pilot light. A few have automatic spark ignition rather than glowbar. Modern ovens whether standing pilot light or electronic glow bar or automatic spark ignition, cycle on and off (burner operating at full flame height) to maintain temp. The really old ones pre WWII had an adjustable oven burner so you regulated oven temp by adjusting flame height just like you would with stove top burner. The problem with that set up is if the flame went out for any reason, the gas continued to flow.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

It has the glow bar. My old stove went belly up and the only plain gas stove with the plain old gas pilots I could get was basically just a very cheap made/looking thing! This stove is really nice BUT my old one (with the oven on) would help heat the house in a power outage.....the old one would also go down to 125 degrees whcih was what we uded for making jerky...this one will only go down to 170......beginning to think maybe I shoulda tried to pick up a old used stove instead of buying a new one.


----------

